# Diverse Fragen zu Eclipse



## OLLI_S (18. Jan 2007)

Liebes Forum,

ich bin Java Anfänger und habe einige Fragen zu Eclipse.
Kann ich die in diesem Forum auch stellen, oder sind Fragen zu Eclipse hier nicht erwünscht?

Danke und Gruß


OLLI


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Dafür gibt es das Unterforum IDEs und Tools.


----------



## OLLI_S (18. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

@Wildcard:
Danke für die Info.
Kann dann ein Administrator/Moderator diesen Thread dann bitte in das entsprechende Forum vershieben?

Meine Fragen zu Eclipse (Version 3.2) sind:

*TODO Einträge*
Mit dem Kommentar *// TODO MeinText* jann ich eine Aufgabe anlegen, die dann in der Liste "Tasks" angezeigt wird.
Diese Liste hat als erste Spalte ein Häkchen, also eine Erledigungskennung.
Die zweite Spalte ist ein Ausrufezeichen, also eine Priorität.

Wie kann ich eine Aufgabe erfassen, die eine niedrige oder hohe Priorität hat?
Welche weiteren Prioritäten gibt es noch?

Wie kann ich eine Aufgabe als erledigt kennzeichen?
Was muss ich da als Kommentar eingeben?

Wenn ich eine Aufgabe markiere, die rechte Maustaste drücke und "Properties" wähle, sehe ich einen Dialog in dem ich nichts ändern kann.
Dort sind aber die Felder "Priority" und Completed" zu sehen.


*Bookmarks*
Gibt es in Eclipse Bookmarks, die ich direkt ansprichen kann?
In Delphi kann ich mit STRG+SHIFT+1 ein Bookmark mit der Nummer 1 setzen. Mit STRG+SHIFT+1 das Bookmark 2.
Mit STRG+1 springe ich das erste Bookmark an.
Ich kann also gezielt ein Bookmark anspringen.

Gibt es so was in Eclipse auch? 
Ich kann zwar eine Bookmark über "Edit -> Add Bookmark" setzen, aber wie kann ich jede Bookmark per Tastenkombination DIREKT anspringen?
Wenn ich 5 Bookmarks habe, will ich gezielt zur Bookmark 3 springen und nicht erst die Bookmark-Liste unterhalb dem Code auswählen (das Register) und dann das Bookmark.
Gibt es da einen schnelleren Weg?


Danke für die Hilfe


Gruß


OLLI


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2007)

Verschoben


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Ich glaube bearbeiten(Priorität, erledigt,...) kannst du nur Tasks die du selbst anlegst, also nicht die kleinen Source-Code Hints (TODO).
In der Task Vew kannst du Filter setzten und damit Prioritäten und Ähnliches Filtern.
Zu den Bookmarks kann ich dich nur an Window -> Preferences -> General -> Keys verweisen.
Darin kannst du dir alle Shortcuts ansehen und neue anlegen.
Keine Ahnung ob was für die Bookmarks dabei ist.


----------

